# need lighting advice



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

What kind of lighting do you guys use with small nano cubes? This is my first attempt at an 8" cube. I was thinking a desk light or similar. What kind of bulb or fixture would you suggest for good plant growth? Big tanks are no problem, but this small one has me stumped. Thanks!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have a 10" cube. I have had good success with the 19watt 6400k (or close to that) spiral compact from home depot. I used a custom reflector there. Due to shading (because of my scape design) I spread out the light to a 2x13AH supply.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

the bulb from home depot is 6500K


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

If the cube is 8" wide or so, I'd suggest a 13W cf kit from AH Supply using
a MIRO4 reflector. This would give you all the light you would need to grow
just about anything. Granted, it's more money, but will give better performance than the spiral type cfs. YMMV :smile: ,

Bill


----------

